# 1/8 Big Deuce



## michael88 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Guys I am thinking of buying the big deuce. Has anyone built the big deuce before please post some inspiration pics here

Thanks Michael


----------



## old-hermits (Jul 21, 2009)

I've built one or two ... http://public.fotki.com/old-hermits-garage/8thscalemodels/


----------



## Alan knizek (Sep 19, 2010)

I've built several.Just take your time.You can cut the doors open and they latch shut too.In the original 1963 instructions and the later 1977-78 versions,which are close to the original you cut them open after the body is mounted on floor.If your not careful if you do it before you will break the rockers.That step was called out in like step 41.To open trunk was step 27.Most of the plastic is flash with tabs to reinforce the body.Monogram actually gave a cutting blade that would fit your hobby knife.The only thing not original in the current kit is the tires.If you want the 6.00-15 and 8.00 15's that were in the original get the latest big t or big tub.That is another great kit.You can always contact eduece,ebay, or Doug Bishop.Great kits and you will not be disappointed.I even like the Ivory plastic on the newest issue.I have a full fendered one I built 2 years ago and just buffed it out.Somewhat reminiscent of the yellow plactic in the original but not quite.Still buffs out nicely though.My next one is a highboy built original with nothing else but the 59-60 pontiac.I don't care for the Flatty believe it or not.And yes I will paint this one I think.Take your time,You'll have a ball with it.They are addictive and worth it.Hope this helps


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I built one a couple of years ago I call it the Batrod. I have a 1/8 scale Batman model that I plan to build some day and add to it with an Adam West replacement head. I also suggest that you check out scalemotorcars.com it's a site for large scale autos. I think you will get some good ideas there.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/TheBatrod022.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/TheBatrod010-1.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/TheBatrod015.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/TheBatrod027.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/RFluhr/TheBatrod004.jpg


----------

